# Hello everyone!



## Nelson (May 25, 2011)

Hello,

I just joined CB because I often work in our school's community auditorium and have always appreciated live theater. I work for the K-12 school district where I attended school. I do all of the school's computer and AV work as well as work part-time in the business office. As part of my job, I provide tech support to any event in our school auditorium.

Most of our events are the typical school events such as award ceremonies and band concerts. Community organizations also use the auditorium for meetings, presentations, and the like. Additionally, we have two organizations that each put on great shows once a year. 

For most school events, I do all jobs including lighting, sound, projection, and even janitorial duties. For larger events, I will work on the lighting or sound crew depending on who needs my help the most. I rarely am involved in props, scenery, or costume however.

I have been lurking here for a long time, so I finally decided to join! I am impressed by the vast array of talented and experienced people here.

-Nelson


----------



## Kelite (May 26, 2011)

My hat is off to you Nelson, for employing a vast range of skills within the school and for accepting so many responsibilities! I understand times are tight and more is to be done with less, we're all in the same boat.

Thank you for joining the ControlBooth and adding to the 'array of talented and experienced people here', as you've so properly stated.


Welcome!


----------



## DaveySimps (May 26, 2011)

Welcome Nelson, from one Michigander to another. Hope you enjoy your time here on CB!

~Dave


----------

